
Turning Linux Mint into a Powerful Gaming OS - coffeymug
https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=241837
======
sandworm101
Wine again? There are so many great games with native linux builds. It is
perfectly reasonable to build a great and powerful gaming rig without wine.
Rather than compromise we should hold devs to account: no linux build, no my
money.

Some games are radically better ob linux. Most all of KSP's linux builds have
been rock stable, far more so than contemporary windows builds.

~~~
NotQuantum
I agree wholeheartedly. I have a dualboot setup, Windows mainly for games /
Linux for dev and games. KSP is super nice to play. Funny enough, I spend most
of my time playing Dwarf Fortress and Factorio.

